# Why does my hedgehog pee on me?



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

So, I had my hedgehog on my lap and he always crawls through my fingers, all over my hands and then comes to my lap. He looks at me and then just pees on my lap. Does this mean anything? I mean really, kinda icky, but if it's a way of saying he's accepted me then I'm okay with it. He's only 7 months old and his name is Bandit  Can anyone tell me why he'd do this? Thanks!

<3~Willow


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Hedgehogs tend to get the urge to go to the bathroom a few minutes after they're woken up. I know that Sophie will go on us about 5-10 minutes after being taken out if she isn't put into her litter box first.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm with Ariel, I think it's just about timing. 

I bought a little coated-wire playpen that I can set up for my little guy and after I wake him up I put him in the pen with a towel or blanket under his feet to do his business. He usually only has to go right after I wake him, the rest of our play time is free after that. 

I've also noticed my little boy gets into a certain stance and then pees, perhaps yours does something similar and you can begin to anticipate and move him to another spot so you don't get tinkled on so much. ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, okay I'll remember that. Lol, I feel like such a dork for asking, but thanks Alastrina and Ariel  He does do a lil stance, and he even looked over his shoulder to watch my reaction, Bandit is really funny and a bit weird, like me. Well, thanks again, I'm going out today to get him some supplies, I'll prolly buy him his own blanket, hehe. Thanks


----------



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

Guess what! I woke him up, then told him to go potty by putting him in his lil litterbox and he went ! I'm so excited about that! Today we'll be going to the pet store to get him a giant ball. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Balls aren't so good for hedgehogs. Perhaps consider getting him a different toy instead? Balls have slits for airholes and tiny hedgie toes can get caught in them. If the ball was still moving... well there have been horror stories about hedgies losing nails, toes, and breaking legs. Also since hedgehogs tend to poop and pee when they run a ball would be like letting them take a bath in their own excrement. Don't do that to your poor hedgehog. The ventilation is awful too.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

A good alternative (if you want him to have some supervised out of the cage time) is a pen like this http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/cages/pens_fencing/pens_with_racks/14543 which is one like I have for my Charley. Some of them come with covers for the top that can also be put on the bottom to keep them from escaping.

Another option is a little plastic swimming pool like they have on sale outside of Wal-Mart in the summer time. Hedgies can still get out of these, but they're a little bigger and you can put all kinds of toys and things in them to play with b/c they're very roomy.


----------



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I found that out the hard way. I tried showing him how to roll in the ball and he started huffing, so I stopped. We're gonna take it back today after I found the receipt! Took me all yesterday and this morning, lol. Nomore purple ball for bandit. And, yes, that's what we're going to get him now. The play pen, it'll be very nice in the summer, could I leave him outside for a bit? I'm glad you keep checking up on this, it's a great help


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

if you get the play pen that was posted here you can't leave the hedgie unattended as they are really good at escaping from that type. When you have your hedgie outside it has to be supervised at all times. I use a childs wading pool as a play pen and have never had any hedgie escape from it yet, but I still wouldn't leave them in it unattended


----------



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

Alright, maybe I'll just get a pool then. I didn't end up buying him the pen since I use the top of the wire lid. Now, I'm starting to notice something different. In his lil pouch I have for him, I found 4 of his quills! What does that mean? My boyfriend suggests that he's quilling and that happens when they're 7-10mons of age? Is this true?


----------

